# Looking for a high-end 27.5 full suspension xc bike



## indycx (2 mo ago)

Hi,

Looking for a carbon framed, xt12 full suspension xc race bike or frameset. Any ideas? I need size small. Nope, not getting a 29er. A 27.5 / 650b will be best for the frame size, purpose, riding area, and personal preference. Just looking to see if there are any high-end 27.5 full suspension race bikes out there. About max 120mm rear travel. 

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## indycx (2 mo ago)

Looking for a new bike for frameset.


----------



## B.A.K. (Dec 16, 2020)

The last company that I remember making a 27.5 XC bike was the Giant Anthem. They dont make it in 27.5 anymore. You could always go with a custom frame and that way you can specify whatever you want.


----------



## genny1 (Jul 7, 2005)

You may have done this, but you could go to Pinkbike buy/sell and check listings there for ideas. The nice thing is you can filter complete bikes by type (XC, Trail), by wheel size to limit it to 27.5, frame size, and by front and/or rear travel. Many of the XC listings are hardtail, so check out the trail listings too (here’s one: https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/3416461/ )

Even if want new and not used, filtered listings might give you some possibilities to hunt elsewhere. Hope that helps and good luck in the search.


----------



## JerzyBoy (May 26, 2008)

Trek Fuel. Small sizes come with 27.5 wheels. Probably top fuel too. A little more travel than you're looking for but they pedal like xc bikes. I owned one for a while with 29" wheels.


----------



## rrpalma (Mar 25, 2008)

Ibis Mojo 4.


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

Several year ago Norco Revolver came in XS, S in 27.5, Last years Trek Top fuel built up light, Rocky element from last year built up light in 27.5, Orbea Oiz from 2020, Chinese carbon frames from mail order like ICAN, Lightbikes still have several options in 27.5 XC, Scott spark from few years ago, Kona Hei Hei trail from 2017-19, billed as trail bike but geo and supportive suspension to XC it.


----------

